# Skinning, Tanning & Working Hides



## landpirate (Jun 1, 2014)

landpirate submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Skinning, Tanning & Working Hides - Instructions on different techniques you can use to treat animals skins



> Instructions on different techniques you can use to treat animals skins. From skinning the animal, stretching the hide, scraping it and different tanning techniques.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

